# Petição "Salvem a Ria Formosa"



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2009 às 23:18)

O movimento " Somos Olhão- Movimento de cidadania actva" tem a decorrer uma petição como tema "Salvar a Ria Formosa" para mais detalhes sobre esta petição e assinar a respectiva petição cliquem no seguinte link: http://www.peticao.com.pt/ria-formosa.



*Pedido ao Parlamento Europeu*

Os subscritores, pedem ao Parlamento Europeu que acompanhe o tratamento, atenção e andamento dado pela Comissão Europeia dado à Queixa que lhe foi apresentada e que recebeu a referência SG/CDC (2009) A/, 2377, e o acompanhamento dado pela Comissão Europeia à execução e cumprimento pelo Estado português da Directiva nº 91/271/CEE do Conselho de 21 de Maio de 1991 e transposta para o Direito Português pelo Decreto-Lei nº 152/97, relativamente ao tratamento de águas residuais urbanas aplicada à Ria Formosa, concretamente :
1- Na aplicação das medidas necessárias para garantir o pleno e correcto funcionamento dos sistemas de drenagem de forma a garantir a qualidade das águas receptoras;
2- Na obrigação da implementação do tratamento adequado às águas residuais urbanas na observância do princípio da reutilização de águas, lamas e emanações gasosas como sendo convenientemente sustentável.


Queria pedir um favor aos moderadores do fórum, para darem destaque no início do fórum na parte "outros destaques" ficaria grato a vocês, isto é uma petição muito importante para esta zona do Algarve.

A todos os moderadores, membros e visitantes deste fórum peço que lêem e se concordarem que assinem a petição não custa nada. 

*Todos juntos vamos Salvar a Ria Formosa antes que seja tarde demais*


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2009 às 14:17)

É uma vergonha ter que lutar por direitos básicos, quando eles nunca nos deviam ser tirados.
Já assinei!


----------



## Brunomc (19 Mai 2009 às 14:40)

também já assinei 

querem destruir tudo...
isto é mesmo uma vergonha


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Mai 2009 às 15:22)

Assinado!!


----------



## mocha (19 Mai 2009 às 15:32)

Assinei 3x sem querer


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2009 às 21:14)

Só para lembrar que a petição continua online até ao próximo dia 30 de Junho, se ainda não assinou o que está à espera é só uma assinatura e só perde 2 minutos para assinar.

Assine a *Petição* até ao dia 30 de Junho.

*Todos juntos vamos Salvar a Ria Formosa antes que seja tarde demais *


----------



## raposo_744 (18 Jun 2009 às 21:32)

Assinado


----------

